#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Trouwen in Nederland en Belgi >  Witte Bruidstakchietta te koop

## Tawayagetch27

Halllo iedereen

Ik verkoop mijn witte bruidstakchieta, met de hand genaaid, skili hor (zilver). Er is een afneembare sleepje bij. Jammer genoeg kan ik nog geen foto's bijvoegen omdat ik mij zojuist heb geregistreerd. 

Deze is af te halen in Antwerpen.

Indien genteresseerd kan je mij pmen, dan ik foto laten zien.

 :Smilie:

----------

